# More Madone 5.2 SL pics -- different light



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

Same bike, same spot, but today was partly cloudy and I took these in the morning. Thought I'd post them since some people haven't seen the SL paint job in person yet. It's hard to describe, but pretty neat how it changes in the light -- I really like it and think Trek did a great job. 

Check my post further down for comparison to what it looks like when it's being blasted by the late afternoon sun. I didn't alter these pics in any way except to shrink 'em! Look at the color of the garage door for comparison too.

Hope this helps somebody!
Lisa


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

Lisa,

Thanks for the post. I ordered a SL 5.2 a few weeks ago, but they didn't have any models available at the shop. Your pictures give me a better idea of what to expect than the small ones they have in the Trek catalog or web site. It looks like a pretty nice paint job.


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Very Impressive*

I could never keep my bike that clean!




lspangle said:


> Same bike, same spot, but today was partly cloudy and I took these in the morning. Thought I'd post them since some people haven't seen the SL paint job in person yet. It's hard to describe, but pretty neat how it changes in the light -- I really like it and think Trek did a great job.
> 
> Check my post further down for comparison to what it looks like when it's being blasted by the late afternoon sun. I didn't alter these pics in any way except to shrink 'em! Look at the color of the garage door for comparison too.
> 
> ...


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*I clean it every Monday*



dcp said:


> I could never keep my bike that clean!


Monday is my rest day and I clean the bike then and do an inspection. Just started doing this when I got this bike -- none of my other bikes have been this clean in a long time. 

And you should see my car, ha ha!!! I think I washed it once all last year -- after I took it in for the yearly inspection. Guess when you live in Texas and you don't have to deal with salt/snow/all that much rain you can get away with things like that more.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Glad to help*



Velo Vol said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Thanks for the post. I ordered a SL 5.2 a few weeks ago, but they didn't have any models available at the shop. Your pictures give me a better idea of what to expect than the small ones they have in the Trek catalog or web site. It looks like a pretty nice paint job.


Glad to help! It's hard to show the paint job since it looks so different depending on the light. 
I ordered mine after squinting at the catalog too -- was holding my breath to see it after hearing some people on here say they didn't like it.


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

Feel free to take many more pics of your bike and post them L! I am unfortunately still waiting on mine! Your pics help with the waiting.


----------

